# schwinn alloy ss 2007



## serg

Hi! A beautiful combination of colors. The result was an orange phantom


----------



## dxmadman

Sure is sweet,the color is modern and Kustom,and proof not all cool schwinns have to be Black!


----------



## Zephyr

Nice color combination. This bike is def stylish!


----------



## hotrodbob

i like the front end and the paint


----------

